# My Henlei has a pink mouth



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Just saw under my hen and her mouth is getting pink any ideas she is eating but this is starting to worry my everyone else is fine what could be wrong ?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this a kind of ray? Maybe you could send a pic to Charles. He knows a lot about rays.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Bob, any photo? Is it swelling? See if you can catch a video while she is up on the glass.
How is she eating? If she is still eating, then it should be ok.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

She is eating fine and when she is up on the glass I see a small bulge but still skinny so Im doing a full treatment in my tank I ordered my new tank it should be here in 1-2 weeks so in the meantime Im gonna NUKE my current one with prazzi its eating just also the weight gain is my issue so Im real scared right now here is a few pics 1 month now


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Are these pic recent or a month ago? First pic the ray show pelvic bone, so it sure she is not eating enough. I would put her in her own tank and power feed her so she can catch up with your other ray. But if the pelvic bone doesnt go away soon then it should be concern.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

The pics are recent as of today thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree about the pelvic bone showing is a scary thing when it comes to rays...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have any aquarium salt Bob? what are you feeding her right now? I think its time to put her on live black worm just so she can gain some weight.


----------

